# Finally Home (PIC HEAVY!)



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, After imposing on Allison (kelebek) for so long, I finally moved over to the MT place! I took some pics for you all to see the place 










































And then there's Dierks, the guardian puppy we just got yesterday! He's doing awesome. He and Stachie are hanging out at the moment. This is them when I walked outside

























And then he woke up for a bit to observe me taking pictures


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahhhh looks beautiful there. So glad that everyone is settling in! Did ya get the bloodwork mailed today?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful! And Dierks is one heck of a fine lookin pup too! Congrats!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It really looks beautiful. And the pup is darling.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice! And Dierks is very cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I LOVE the new location! It looks beautiful there! Congrats!!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks ladies  We love it here. The goats are really enjoying the new digs with all this grass! Big change from Phoenix! Hahaha.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ....gorgeous place.....and cute animal pics... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful place! Darling puppy!

The goats must think they died and went to heaven with the grass that is taller than they are! I bet they are having a blast!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful!!

Hope you and your kids are settling in and adjusting well.


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Its beautiful!!!! I am so jealous! Hubby and I have been trying to get out of AZ it seems like forever LOL


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful farm!!


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks wonderful, I envy you


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Very very pretty! Congratuations. I always like to see the different landscape in different parts of the country.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Ladies, We are very happy here... Now if only that bear would come a little closer!

@MiGoat- We are west of the Continental divide- So our landscape is significantly different than Eastern MT  Allegedly, we have easier winters than the plains... We'll see! onder:


----------

